# New tank help and opinions?



## bettanoob2135 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey everyone I am wondering peoples opinions on something. I am a 24 year old male and looking to get back into the world of aquatics and fishkeeping. I can remember the joy I got as a boy watching my goldfish swim around, now as an adult with a stressful life I'm looking for some serenity in a new hobby along with an interesting pet to watch and a room decoration. I have decided on purchasing a new tank and also have decided on the betta as my main attraction so to speak of my aquarium. I have done all of my research on such over the past few days but had some questions maybe you guys could answer or give some opinions on for me. Heres what I have gathered. What I ideally want is to try and have a community tank. But. With space constraints and not wanting to jump head first into everything nothing over a 10 gallon. Which is a very small tank for such. The species I have in mind are 1 moontail male betta, 3-5 ghost shrimp, 1 small apple snail, and a small school (6-8) of either neon tetras or if I can find them some breed of rasboras. Im on a pretty tight budget and was looking to spend no more than 100 dollars on a build. I know about the nitrate cycling and water conditioning before hand and small feeding to promote good bacteria growth. Ive done my research lol. My question is. Would a 10 gallon with a slightly overpowered filter be enough to handle said setup? What products would you guys reccomend buying best bang for your buck? I have a localpetsmart*but no petco and very few pet stores otherwise. And of course the Internet. My ideal setup would be to have a single live plant, a betta hammock, silk decorative plants, a black background, a hood with white and blue leds, small black gravel sultrate with slightly larger polished white and gray stones scattered overtop, and of course other decorations as I readily find them such as caves for hiding and etc. I like the contrast of the light colored fish, dark surrounding and mixed led lights to make the fish pop as the room it will be in is always fairly dark. What is the best starter kit that I could purchase to accomodate what im looking to achieve? I can upgrade the filter or heater if need be plus add aeration but the kits seem to be way cheaper than buying a 20 dollar tank and then a 25 dollar filter and 20 dollar heater and 30 dollar hood plus aeration and decoration. I also like the idea of acrylic tanks but not the price. I am definitely a bargain shopper but not opposed to spending*money*just want the best bang for my buck. This thread may seem scattered but ive been looking so much I want people with experiences input. Also I am open to suggest on other creature and fish combos I could do? I like the idea of having a shoaling fish thatre quick moving and then the betta being slow and majestic. Then the shrimp as scavengers and possible snacks and the snail for algae If any occurs. I have read enough to put the smaller fish in first so that the betta feels more as if its being introduced to their home rather than them intruding on his. I'll end this post in saying any and all opinions on my setup and opinions on what to buy or change are welcomed and appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Seriously stop posting the same post in a bunch of subforums, once is enough, be patient for responses/suggestions.


----------



## bettanoob2135 (Oct 2, 2014)

Well I didnt see just a strict suggestions page otherwise it wouldnt been posted there. It falls under like 4 categories, so I posted it In one relavent I feel as if your comment was rude and if something needs to be said. There are private messages for a reason. If you didnt see my screen name its betta noob for a reason.


----------



## bettanoob2135 (Oct 2, 2014)

I refrain and apologize. I still find the comment slightly rude, but I misread your post originally and took it in a worse matter than it was said. I just tried posting it in the categories that applied to it so it gets seen.


----------

